# Recommended compression leggings



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

On black Friday past, I was able to get the GymShark Hex leggings at a bargain price of £9 down from £30-odd. I ordered L (no XL left) and they fit although quite tight and going see through - could have done with the XL.

They are great for leg day and I love the freedom of them! however they're slowly becoming worn already with slight holes etc.

Where do you guys recommend getting compression leggings from? Not wanting to spend £20+.

I did order some from aliexpress, unbranded compression ones but they're biggest size was XXL as a Asian size and I could barely get one leg in it..


----------



## Greasemonkey3 (Jan 14, 2016)

RDX website is good and worth a look, quality of stuff is generally very good. Not sure of prices but It seems you have wasted £9 on cheap ones, so if you bought the cheap ones again that's another £9, so if a decent pair costs about £ 20 then its about same, I know thet have compression leggings which are bit thicker and stronger. Checkout ebay and amazon, they sell on there too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I get mine on Amazon, brand is Take Five.

Cheap and decent quality


----------



## Hoodie (Mar 12, 2016)

I bought mine from Skins and I can't be more happy about them. The previous ones I bought from Amazon which were not too bad but not as great as the Skins.


----------

